# Cabelas Outback Tent



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Do any of you have this tent? I know the old style didn't have the vestibule over the door, but the newer one does. I'm thinking about picking one up and would like to know if it's a good tent or not. 
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Cab...VxrrACh3zUACIEAYYASABEgIsXPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I had a similar tent and was not a fan.

https://www.magnumtents.com/collections/other-tents/products/12ft-magnum-spike-kamp

It is not as spacious as it looks and is not as great in the wind. The advantage this cabelas tent has over the magnum tent is not having plastic windows. These tents will have half a million stakes and it would be advisable to buy new stakes, the stakes that come with these tents are garbage.

If it was my money, I would save and buy a kodiak canvas instead as a quick set up tent.

https://www.competitiveedgeproducts.com/Kodiak-Canvas-Tent-6051-Six-Person-10-x-10-Ft-Tent_p_12.html


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I never used this style myself, but I have seen them enough to agree with musclewhitefish. The tent he posted is very nice too.

Here is a good 6 man, 10x10 that is 6' at the peak, but no vestibule.... You can search and find it a little cheaper than the link.
www.rei.com/rei-garage/product/130894/alps-mountaineering-meramac-6-tent


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I sleep in a tent one night a year... to always remind me why I own a camp trailer, ROFL!

Those tents look nice. Ours is over 20 years old now and need repairs frequently where stitching is working loose and a few tears. I've kicked around a Canvas tent (I dont have to worry about backpacking it) like a Kodiak or something, but I use them so infrequently IDK if its worth the money for a new one, so we keep putting up with the hassles of the old one.

My only requirement when it comes to tents is it has to be high enough to stand up in. 


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: For stakes, I learned along time ago you cannot beat these:

You cant beat them for a mere $2.50 each.

https://www.chewy.com/aspen-pet-spi...w-7quvsHFHy39WEPRBykALynHIlvbp8BoC4RwQAvD_BwE

I've had the D-rings pull free on the tent itself without pulling out one of these stakes.

-DallanC


----------

